# Radiator fan blades breaking



## nour6220 (May 31, 2019)

Hey guys so my passats radiator fan blades are breaking one by one when im driving. after i replaced it the first time the blades would still break. i dont know what to check or what i can do to prevent it from breaking in the future if you have any ideas or theories please let me know!!!


----------

